# BMQ photographer



## Sylencer (9 Mar 2011)

I was wondering if anyone had the website or contact information of the photographer that takes your personal pictures as well as your course pictures and what not. I seemed to have lost it.


----------



## mariomike (9 Mar 2011)

On bottom of page:
http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/menu/cfc-ecc/rv-iv/index-eng.asp


----------



## PegcityNavy (10 Mar 2011)

http://www.cjacques.ca/


----------

